# Cleaning your boat? Rub marks?



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

Idahomewater8 said:


> Since I was lazy and unmotivated last fall, It's time to give the Ole Girl a good 303ing. Not that it really matters but thought I might try and get some of those black rub marks off before I 303. You know get here looking good for the new 12' Wave Destroyer that will be joining the fleet in May! Anybody ever tried this before? Any suggestions...


Inflatable Boat Cleaner at nrs.com

You can't really beat NRS boat cleaner + Elbow grease. I have several PVC boats, a Urethane Boat, and a Hypalon boat....all are washed with NRS boat Cleaner, to good effect.

I generally buy an inexpensive RV washing brush that extends, spray the boat with water, then Cleaner....let sit a couple minutes and go to town with the brush. My Leaopard has a non-anodized frame sitting on it so I get serious marks, but the boat cleaner takes it off every year.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Toluene works, too, to remove those marks. Then clean that area with the NRS stuff and spray on the 303.


----------



## Bigdrops (Feb 28, 2013)

Try using Mr. Clean Magic Eraser to get those stubborn aluminum rub marks off your rubber.


----------



## middletoe (Oct 5, 2007)

laterwagged said:


> Inflatable Boat Cleaner at nrs.com
> 
> You can't really beat NRS boat cleaner + Elbow grease. I have several PVC boats, a Urethane Boat, and a Hypalon boat....all are washed with NRS boat Cleaner, to good effect.
> 
> I generally buy an inexpensive RV washing brush that extends, spray the boat with water, then Cleaner....let sit a couple minutes and go to town with the brush. My Leaopard has a non-anodized frame sitting on it so I get serious marks, but the boat cleaner takes it off every year.


+1 for Inflatable Boat Cleaner...great stuff. Rinse well and follow up with 303.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

+2 on Inflatable Boat Cleaner. I've used it on very old boats with very old rub marks. Works great.


----------

